# Pre-Workout Nap



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

After work everyday, I find myself tired as hell, and always take a quick nap.  This occurs just before my workout.  I usually nap for 10-20 minutes, after i eat my pre-workout meal, then wakeup, and goto the gym 45 minutes later.  Will this effect my workout negatively, because I was just in a sleep like state not too long before the workout??


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 14, 2005)

Can't say for sure...I always nap on my train ride home from work...DEEP SLEEP, no less... Usually about 20 minutes or so.  Then I go directly to the gym from the train station.  I've never noticed any adverse effect vs. how I feel on weekends, when i don't nap prior.

The nap always seems to energize me a bit.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Can't say for sure...I always nap on my train ride home from work...DEEP SLEEP, no less... Usually about 20 minutes or so.  Then I go directly to the gym from the train station.  I've never noticed any adverse effect vs. how I feel on weekends, when i don't nap prior.
> 
> The nap always seems to energize me a bit.




That picture seems to energize me a bit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

I use to do that in highschool.  I would sleep my last period or two then wake up and go to the gym.  I use to have some of my strongest and best days on the times I did that.  I only experinced pluses from doing it.


----------



## silencer (Jan 14, 2005)

It might be a subconcious reaction for your body to want to sleep before going to the gym simply because it knows it is going to go through a strenuous routine, therefore it needs to repair and re-energise itself from the stress of the day up to that point. when I was at High school too...and I worked out to play rugby I remember that I too got great workouts like 30 minutes after sleeping, furthermore to back this up I remember my Grandfather, who was in the British Special Forces, told me that they used to take like 20 mile runs and half way they were allowed to take a 5 minute break, inwhich they literally all Feel asleep for that time and felt completely refreshed when they got up....anyway hope that helped.


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2005)

Nope...I've been doing that same thing for years!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 14, 2005)

from dreamdoctor.com

*Do you know how to ???Power Nap????* 


When the ???post-lunch slump??? hits???what???s the right thing to do? Should we pick up a coffee on the way back to our desk, or should we find a quiet place where we can lean back and close our eyes for fifteen minutes? 

Napping during the day isn???t considered an option for most of us who live in industrialized countries. It???s even frowned upon in the workplace as a sign of low productivity. But while the so-called ???super-achievers??? are out on their coffee breaks, researchers say real achievers have discovered a much more effective ???pause that refreshes??????the afternoon nap. 

Cornell psychologist Dr. James Maas, author of _Power Sleep_ writes that a 20 minute nap in the afternoon actually provides more rest than sleeping an extra 20 minutes in the morning. He also writes that napping, instead of being discouraged, should be considered a part of one???s ???daily exercise routine.??? 

Naps should be performed at mid-day???about eight hours after we wake up???so as to not disturb the natural biorhythm of our sleep-wake cycles. Naps also should be short; definitely no longer than 30 minutes. (Longer naps allow us to settle into deep sleep, from which it is difficult to awaken). 

Another nap secret? Don???t worry if you fall asleep or not. Just closing your eyes and relaxing peacefully will be refreshing in itself. The final anxiety to eliminate is concern about over-sleeping. Professional nappers set a timer for 15-30 minutes, which allows them to enjoy the full rest period without looking at the clock. Next time you feel the post-lunch slump, consider having a glass of water and closing your eyes for 15 minutes. You???ll be surprised how refreshed you feel from your power nap!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 14, 2005)

You know what's weird? When I take naps after I get home from school, every time I wake up I think it's at least the next day. Then again I probably sleep much longer than thirty minutes each time (I also lose sense of what time it is until the next day in most cases). Luckily I don't do it often and I don't get that screwed up. How strange though...


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Can't say for sure...I always nap on my train ride home from work...*DEEP SLEEP*, no less... Usually about 20 minutes or so.  Then I go directly to the gym from the train station.  I've never noticed any adverse effect vs. how I feel on weekends, when i don't nap prior.
> 
> The nap always seems to energize me a bit.




impossible.....

anyway, i dont know how you guys can nap for 10-15 minutes...if i actually fall asleep, im out for at least an hr. I usually never nap though


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

My preference would be to take the nap, then have the pre workout meal.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 15, 2005)

i nap a lot at Uni, i never plan it i just listen to my body, when it wants to sleep i'll give it sleep

sometimes i'll nap before a workout after my uni lectures especially if i didn't get much sleep the night before, like chris rock says it certainly help energize me

but i've also got into the habit of napping after my workouts, i'll workout, have my post workout shake, then my post workout meal (which i'm just finishing off now), and then i'll want to sleep (yep... feeling very tired right now)

anyways with that i'm off to get some sleep for an hour or so

peace


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 15, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> impossible.....
> 
> anyway, i dont know how you guys can nap for 10-15 minutes...if i actually fall asleep, im out for at least an hr. I usually never nap though


Impossible?    

It's factual for me actually!  If I sleep longer than 20, 25 minutes, I miss my stop.  I have yet to miss my stop in 13 years of commuting by work, except after a Christmas party one year...  

Impossible for you, perhaps.  I love my evening naps on the train!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Impossible?
> 
> It's factual for me actually!  If I sleep longer than 20, 25 minutes, I miss my stop.  I have yet to miss my stop in 13 years of commuting by work, except after a Christmas party one year...
> 
> Impossible for you, perhaps.  I love my evening naps on the train!



nah, i meant it was impossible to be in a "deep" sleep within 15 minutes


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 15, 2005)

I respectfully disagree!


----------



## j rizz (Jan 15, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Can't say for sureI always nap on my train ride home from work...DEEP SLEEP, no less... Usually about 20 minutes or so.
> QUOTE]
> 
> if you find your wallet missing from your back pocket tomorrow... it wasnt me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> Impossible for you, perhaps.  I love my evening naps on the train!


And I love your sig!  




			
				Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> nah, i meant it was impossible to be in a "deep" sleep within 15 minutes


Give me 15 minutes and I'll prove you wrong!     You work a day like I did and I can show ya it only takes me about 6 minutes to hit a deep sleep.


----------



## KarlW (Jan 16, 2005)

Work a nightshift and I tell ya you can be in a coma in less than 1 minute. I do it at work on nightshift when it's quiet. Set a timer for 30 minutes or so then hit the hay.


----------

